# Thirsty Bees Closer Look



## Steven T Ruddy (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## BSAChris (Jun 2, 2012)

I always look at your posts just in case there are some of these spectacular photographs! Thanks~!


----------



## mcauth (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## johnhi30 (Apr 1, 2012)

Absolutely stunning photos


----------



## 5*crazy*boys (May 25, 2013)

Absolutely amazing pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Where did you find those giant honey bee's.:scratch:


----------



## Steven T Ruddy (Mar 12, 2013)

Birdman said:


> Where did you find those giant honey bee's.:scratch:


Ha Ha you should see the amount of honey they make I should just put a tap on the hive! Thanks for all the nice comments, glad you all like them.


----------

